
Meng Wanzhou’s Arrest Exposes China’s World Domination Plot - Trisell
https://nypost.com/2018/12/22/how-arrest-of-chinese-princess-exposes-regimes-world-domination-plot/
======
strikelaserclaw
We Americans love our world domination (Militarily, culturally, economically),
why wouldn't other countries not want the same?. Especially a country like
china with a culture of success which goes back thousands of years. With all
that being said, i certainly would never want China to dominate the world.
Last thing i want in America is a culture that is so damn deferential to
authority.

------
RileyJames
> The two Chinese characters that make up Huawei’s name literally mean, “To
> Serve China.” That’s clear enough, isn’t it?

Interesting, but I doubt it’s a conspiracy in plain site. Could anyone
elaborate any further? Is serve in this context “do the bidding of” or
“provide service to”.

Since it’s a cell phone / technology company.. cell service is exactly what it
provides..

~~~
zmchenaustin
Huawei 华为, means China did it. Reading it backward 为华 might mean what you
said. Please do not confuse the two. So Huawei’s litera meaning is an
expression of pride rather than what you said.

------
mark_l_watson
I don’t like being critical, I will usually just be quiet when I don’t like
something. But, this article is so over the top. Every first world country
would like to achieve something like ‘world domination’ in tech. In addition
to China, how about discussing USA, UK, Korea, Japan, Rusia, France, Germany,
etc.? All countries want to come in first in the race for AGI, quantum
computing, drastically cheaper renewable energy, etc. I found the article to
be rich in hysteria.

~~~
geezerjay
Your comment makes no sense. First you acknowledge that everyone does it, but
then you assert that the article is "rich in hysteria".

So, which one is which?

If anything, the article makes it quite clear that the US feels threatened by
China, and Huawei is used to inplement a strategy of global domination that
actually poses a real and credible threat to the US's dominance, to the point
that the article quite literally addresses that concern. That isn't the case
with "UK, Korea, Japan, Rusia, France, Germany, etc.", isn't it?

~~~
mark_l_watson
I was saying that we have more than one technical competitor and also that the
news media seems to go all-hype, covering one or a few stories instead of more
broad spectrum. For me, PBS news is the best model: cover a broad range of
stories.

The article covered just one competitor, and I stand by my ‘rich in hysteria’
comment. Also, completion from China, Europe, etc. is in general a good thing
in my opinion.

Do you like the current ‘one big story’, let’s beat it into the ground style
news coverage? Just curious. Anyway, my opinion is that this article is awful.

